# Abweichende Konfiguration vom HowTo



## mzips (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Aus einigen gründen würde ich gerne von IMSCP zu IspConfig 3 Wechsel würde aber gerne folgende Konfiguration Haben.
Apache mpm-itk, proftpd, roundcube, pydio, mariadb, phpmyadmin, wie würdet ihr vorgehen ? da die HowTo nur bedingt meine Wunsch Konfiguration zeigen wäre es nett ein wenig Hilfe zu bekommen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael


----------



## nowayback (12. Juni 2015)

mpm-itk keine ahnung,
proftpd geht, soweit ich weiß, nicht ohne weiteres (DB muss erweitert werden, ispconfig interface.**.config.inc und ftp_user_edit muss angepasst werden, proftpd.conf muss von hand konfiguriert werden)
pydio geht (mittels webftp, ispconfig remote api und angepassten pydio dateien (2,3 Stück wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe)
mariadb geht
phpmyadmin geht


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2015)

Zitat von nowayback:


> mpm-itk keine ahnung,


Geht, macht aber unter ISPConfig nicht wirklich Sinn. 



Zitat von mzips:


> proftpd


Proftpd kannst Du auch manuell konfigurieren, macht aber auch wenig Sinn.

Mariadb wwird in diversen offiziellen ISPConfig Anleitungen verwendet und phpmyadmin ist Teil der Standardinstallation.

Imho: Wenn man ein Controlpanel wechselt dann sollte man versuchen die best mögliche Konfiguration zu wählen und nicht irgendwelche anderen Dienste die unter dem neuen Panel keinen Sinn machen rüber retten zu wollen. Denn am Ende wirst Du lediglich ein schlecht laufendes Setup erhalten, was Du dann auf ISPConfig schieben wirst, was aber nicht an ISPConfig sondern Deinem Versuch liegt ein anderes Controlpanel mit ISPConfig zu emulieren anstatt die auf die Konfigurationsweise einzulassen die ISPConfig verwendet. So schlecht kann die von ISPConfig nicht sein da ISPConfig wahrscheinlich das am weitesten verbreitete OS Hosting panel ist mit ca. 40 tausend Downloads pro Monat und seit mehr als 10 Jahren entwickelt wird.


----------



## mzips (13. Juni 2015)

Danke dir Till für dein Post.
Wieso macht mpm-itk kein wirklichen Sinn für IspConfig ?
Was heißt wechseln im grunde ist es grund auf neu Debian min und jetzt eine gescheite Konfiguration erstmal zusammen sammeln um nachher es vernünftig durchzugehen.
LG


----------



## florian030 (13. Juni 2015)

Weil eh schon jeder vhost unter einer anderen UID / GID läuft


----------



## gOOvER (14. Juni 2015)

@mzips -  PureFTPd ist sauschnell und ich vermisse ProFTP kein bisschen.  MariaDB läuft unter Jessie super,  weils im Repro vorhanden ist.

Ich habe jetzt 2 Server von I-MSCP umgezogen und kann gut auf so machen Dienst verzichten.  
FPM funktioniert hier auch wesentlich besser,  weil die default ini's nicht auf kleine Vm's getweakt ist wie bei i-MSCP.

Pydio bin ich auch gerade am einrichten.  

Nimm einfach das Standard HowTo und den rest bastelst dir dann nach und nach zusammnen. 

itk ist bei i-MSCP nur noch wegen dem Php Switcher vorhanden.  Da gabs schon Pläne das zu entfernen


----------



## mzips (15. Juni 2015)

Ok, wenn ich jetzt das how to so durch gehe kann ich doch auf mailmann und squirelmail verzichten oder ?


----------



## florian030 (15. Juni 2015)

Wenn Du beides nciht brauchst, dann schon. Du kannst alles weglassen, was Du nicht brauchst (zb bind wenn Du keinen eigenen DNS hast).


----------



## mzips (15. Juni 2015)

Fragte nur weil ich dachte das es jetzt Bestandteil von ispconfig 3 ist im grunde brauche ich nur minimal, ist eine nachträgliche Einbindung von ssl ohne weiters möglich ? warte gerade noch auf lets encrypt  , noch eine frage hätte ich da , wo kann ich die seiten Erreichbarkeit einstellen es soll eine Sub Domain werden und nicht über den hostname oder ip abgewickelt werden ?
LG und Danke für euer Verständniss der Vielen Fragen
Michael


----------



## florian030 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich würde das 1:1 nach dem HowTo installieren und bestenfalls Squirelmail durch Roundcube ersetzen. Wenn Du Mailman installiert hast, kannst Du jederzeit darauf zurückgreifen, ohne ein reconfigure aufrufen zu müssen.
Was meinst Du mit "nachträglich ssl"? Bezogen auf das Interface oder generell?
Wie Du das auf das Interface zugreifst, liegt an Deinem DNS.


----------



## gOOvER (16. Juni 2015)

Du musst nicht wie bei i-MSCP den autoinstaller nochmals aufrufen,  um SSL für das Panel einzurichten.  Bei ispconfig3 wird ein selbsterzeugtest Zertifikat genutzt,  welches Du später ohne Probleme durch ein eigenes ersetzen kannst.


----------



## mzips (16. Juni 2015)

Danke dir,
Ist es möglich die Loginseite nicht über https://hostname.de sondern über www.wi.subdomain.de einzurichten wenn ja wie kann man das ändern ?
LG


----------



## JeGr (17. Juni 2015)

Du brauchst gar nichts zu ändern, da der Default ISPConfig VHost einfach auf alle IPs / Domains deines Servers hört, dafür aber eben auf Port 8080 (per default, ist konfigurierbar). Ob du dann den VHost später anpasst und den auf eine spezifische IP/Domain oder Kombination einstellst und den Default Port änderst ist dir überlassen.


----------



## mzips (24. Juni 2015)

Noch mal eine Frage zu mpm_itk wo kann ich es einstellen das es läuft?


----------



## JeGr (24. Juni 2015)

Sofern du alles sauber installiert hast brauchst du m.W. gar nichts einzustellen, da ISPC mpm_itk erkennt und unterstützt und einen entsprechenden Rechte-Block einfügt. Wie schon aber angemerkt wurde macht itk so gut wie keinen Sinn mehr, wenn man eh PHP-FPM nutzt, da damit bereits alle Rechte korrekt gesetzt sind und alles andere per SuExec o.ä. abgedeckt wird. Habe ich früher bei ISPC2 selbst mal reingepatcht und lief da gut, mit ISPC3 kein Bedarf dafür.


----------

